# friday & saturday



## Cody Foster (Jul 22, 2013)

hey going fishing Friday night and sat looking for someone to go let me know if your interested bob skyes . 850 4665188 or 850 5865850


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

What time are you going to try and head out on fri and sat?


----------



## Cody Foster (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey man I really like to leave when ever umm I get off work at 4 but call me 8505865850


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I went Thursday night but from a boat. There's plenty of ladyfish to catch on a topwater. We caught them until we got tired of it. Our pin fish in the channel started twitching around but nothing ever took it. But if you want to to try topwater like we did, there are plenty of larger specs and ladyfish to catch. I didn't see any Spanish, but I didn't have the right rigs for them.


----------



## Jaybird513 (Jul 29, 2013)

Met Cody Out There Had A Good Time He Is AGood Kid. Thanks Cody!


----------

